# Externship ideas?



## bateson (Feb 13, 2002)

Hi, my name is Brian, i am new on here. Anyway, i am a student at the California School Of Culinary Arts in Pasadena, CA. I am still near the beginning of my program, but i need to begin thinking about my externship. I would like to be a personal chef eventually, so i have been racking my brain trying to come up with some ideas of what sort of externship i should be looking for. If anyone has any sugguestions, i would appreciate it. Thanks again
brian


----------



## monkeymay (Feb 11, 2002)

Hi Brian,
You might want to look into catering as a source for your externship program.

There are a number of high end companies that cater to the entertainment industry, everything from film premiere events to small private dinner parties.
Along Came Mary is the first on that comes to mind, there is also Wolfgang Puck - he has a whole new kitchen at the Hollywood/Highland complex for the Kodak Theater that is set up for catering, especially for the Oscars. Patina also has a large catering company.
It may not be consistent work (depending on the season) but it could get your foot in the door with meeting people ( a big must in LA) and building some sort of resume to take to a private chef agency, who generally won't look at you without a major reference. A lot of events tend to be in private homes, and it could give you the opportunity to work under conditions you will encounter as 
private chef, i.e. home kitchens and client scrutiny.

Look in the back of Los Angeles magazine - there are usually a number of catering companies advertised there. Start calling and good luck!

Peace.


----------



## marmalady (Apr 19, 2001)

I'd suggest catering, too - or even working a banquet hall. You won't get any 'line' experience there, but if you're thinking of personal cheffing, that won't matter much. The organization and preprep you'll learn in catering or banquet presentation will do you well. Good luck!!!!

If you become a personal chef to the stars, will you get autographs for all of us?!!!!


----------



## nicko (Oct 5, 2001)

I have to disagree on this one. Even if you are to be a personal chef, line experience is an enriching experience that I feel helps you in so many other areas of life no matter what you end up doing. I would highly recommend working in a high end restaurant for your externship. It will give you a good sense of what restaurant life is all about and you will also learn how to prepare great food in an intense environment (Grace Under Pressure).

You are in California so you could go work for Michele Richard ar Citrus, or Jerimiah Towers, or maybe even Thomas Keller (If I remember correctly he is in CA). Or I would suggest working at a Four Seasons hotel or any other hotel of the same caliber.


----------

